
Riemann Zeta function visualizations with Python - rbanffy
http://blog.christianperone.com/2010/02/riemann-zeta-function-visualizations-with-python/
======
mavam
This is the most intuitive visualization of the Riemann Zeta function I've
come across: [https://youtu.be/sD0NjbwqlYw](https://youtu.be/sD0NjbwqlYw).

~~~
novalis78
Wow, thanks for sharing that. Very well done!

------
rrauenza
I've always wondered what a Riemann Zeta plot would like where you plot two
planes and draw the mappings as lines/vectors between them.

i.e., a 3d plot, one plane above the other, the bottom one x,i and the top one
f(x,i) and a line from each x,i originating from one plane ending at the plane
above.

You'd have to skip some values and have some amount of transparency ... but I
think it might be interesting to see how the values map from one domain into
the other.

Does something like this already exist?

~~~
abecedarius
Good question. I wrote some Javascript to plot complex functions as 2-d vector
fields, which is not really what you're asking for, but helped my intuition
about simpler functions. I haven't tried it on zeta.

You can plot magnitude and phase as a colored surface, as you probably know.

------
eusebio
Last week I found out that the Basel problem was actually the inspiration for
the Riemann Zeta function: [http://www.fermatslibrary.com/s/a-proof-that-
euler-missed#em...](http://www.fermatslibrary.com/s/a-proof-that-euler-
missed#email-newsletter)

------
bjd2385
Definitely created with Matplotlib. Interesting graphs!

------
beachbum8029
>first paragraph

What is this, an equation for ants?

